# Too hot? Watch the eyes



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2014/07/too-hot-watch-eyes.html

I always watch my dogs eyes when it is hot outside. The tissue around the eyes will swell and get red if the dogs are overheated. We find shade quickly and drink plenty of water to cool down. We do not continue until the panting slows and the swelling around the eyes go down.

Keep your dogs safe in the summer heat.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Posted the same as RBD a few years ago - also added your pup just like a human with heat postration - put front left paw in ice water - this is the quickest way to lower internal temp - slowly rehydrate and take the pup home - his day is over - this is the the reason we upland hunt when the weather is cool - a active V can go from good 2 down in under 15min in hot weather !!!!!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting this RBD. My pup did this recently - ran around in the July heat and when he finally slowed down, I noticed that his eyes were red and puffy as were his nose. I made some inane comment about it to my husband, but for some reason, didn't think to correlate it with signs of overheating (luckily for us, Wilson had stopped himself in a cool spot and was busy panting to cool himself down). Grateful to know now that this is something to affirmatively look for when we are on the move, instead of just commenting on!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I shorten the my dogs run time yesterday. Even with me running them next to a canal that had water, it was still to hot for a long run.
While 90 degrees with a nice breeze is fine for us humans walking, a dog running is a different story.

I wish you had gotten Baileys full tongue in the picture.
I bet it was twice its normal size.


----------

